# Blackwater trip 2-11...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Went to Blackwater this morining, started about 6:30 fished till 10:30 or so. Wind was horrible; fishing was decent caught 8 bass, 5 keepers, no reds/trout. We fished around I-10 and up river around the trussle. Caught all fish on x-raps fishing in shallow water around cover. Lost several other bass including one about 3 1/2lb. Then they quit and the wind started howling.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Sweeeet!

NJD


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Good report:thumbsup:


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

Dat Gum, good goegly moegly. Nice fish.:thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

nice work, especially under today's conditions!


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*Blackwater*

That's some very nice fish. I keep hearing about Blackwater, Blackwater, Blackwater. One of these days I'm going over there and see what it is all about. :thumbup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice catch, I've never done any good in Blackwater those look like some quality fish, good job.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

The Blackwater Bay area is on fire with Reds and trout as of this past week.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Good mess! When you say x rap is that x rap minnow style or shad style?


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> Good mess! When you say x rap is that x rap minnow style or shad style?


minnow...just the suspending silver/ black back


----------

